# Foot Control for Grinder ?



## poacherjoe (Nov 14, 2022)

What is your opinion on the foot control ? Is it needed or not ?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 14, 2022)

Myself...  I think those that are stuffing with a grinder would benefit from it...  but just to grind... I see no use for it... 

When I grind I have everything set up and ready to go when the meat comes out of the freezer...  Just run it all through without stopping ...


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 14, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Is it needed or not ?


I've thought about it in the past . I would think it's a personal  thing , but if you want to try it go to Lowes or Home Depot and get a $10.00 foot switch for a Christmas tree .


----------



## YooperSmoker (Nov 14, 2022)

I have one for the Big Bite 22 from lem
I use it for stuffing sausage casings so it just stays on the machine
for some reason I need to stop in a hurry I can vs going for the switch
life happens wen you have a plan

Mike


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 14, 2022)

I'm guessing it's a personal preference...but I only used my 1 1/2 hp grinder once then bought the foot control.  When we grind 80 lbs or more of venison into burger it's not a constant supply of meat is ready. Grinder stays cleaner without my grubby hands on the power switch all the time. If it's not turning it's not creating heat.

Ryan


----------



## DougE (Nov 14, 2022)

It'd be good if you're stuffing off the grinder, or filling sausage/meat bags straight off of it, but for just simple grinding, I've never found the need.


----------



## Cattoon (Nov 15, 2022)

I prefer the switch so that I make less of a mess on the grinder with my hands.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 15, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> What is your opinion on the foot control ? Is it needed or not ?


I don't have one but I'm in the camp of the not really super fhelpful for grinding bout would be helpful on an electric stuffer.

I prep all my meat first then grind OR I have a 2nd pair of hands helping me cut meat and grind.  My meat is chilled to about 34F degrees so we can cut it.
My particular grinder does not heat up at all during this as the cold meat keeps the parts really cold as well.

Another personal thing, if I have to get another grinder I would look hard and research to find one that doesn't heat up like so many have problems with.  Mine doesn't do any such kind of heating, but it is also not a super powerful one so maybe that's the key.

Coming full circle.  You have to cut the meat anyhow so if you prep and do it before or have a 2nd pair of hands to cut and feed as you go, then I don't see a super useful need.

Do what you feel will make you happy though.  That is what matters :)


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 15, 2022)

I have one and use it every time I'm grinding meat or stuffing sausage, I like having my hands free. RAY


----------



## rjob (Nov 15, 2022)

Agree with Sawhorseray. Like both hands free.
Have one for the Lem grinder. Purchased a decent one made in USA. Half price of the Lem switch at that time.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 15, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> What is your opinion on the foot control ? Is it needed or not ?


on a stuffer, yes, Grinder no.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 15, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> What is your opinion on the foot control ? Is it needed or not ?


If after reading through all of this you decide you'd like to have the foot pedal, just let me know. I got one with my current grinder and have never used it. I'll happily send it your way if it's something you can make use of.

Robert


----------



## boykjo (Nov 15, 2022)

I have one. Used it a few times. Thought it would be useful but IMO its not needed for grinding. I usually toss it to the side. May come in handy for other processes. 

Boykjo


----------



## buzzy (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm sure it would come in handy if filling meat bags right out of grinder & working alone. Other than that don't see a need for it.


----------



## kelbro (Nov 15, 2022)

Must have for stuffing or bagging. Nice to have for grinding but not critical.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 15, 2022)

I'll just add a thought here . I would say that everyone that says not needed for grinding , and that includes me , has a grinder that can do the work . If the prep is done right and everything set up , I have a hard time feeding mine fast enough . Seldom need a push stick . 

If you have a smaller grinder and need to start and stop , I can see using a foot switch .


----------



## boykjo (Nov 18, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I'll just add a thought here . I would say that everyone that says not needed for grinding , and that includes me , has a grinder that can do the work . If the prep is done right and everything set up , I have a hard time feeding mine fast enough . Seldom need a push stick .
> 
> If you have a smaller grinder and need to start and stop , I can see using a foot switch .


Good point.........


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 18, 2022)

We use the foot switch on Both the stuffer and grinder, and we still sanitize.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> still sanitize.


I spray everything before I get started . That includes the handles on the kitchen sink , fridge and even the door knob going to and from my garage fridge .


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 18, 2022)

I wonder if a sewing machine foot pedal would work? Most are variable speed.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 18, 2022)

I sanitize.......... Just wish I can stop picking my nose.....


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2022)

boykjo said:


> Just wish I can stop picking my nose...


I could send you some of the Carolina Reaper hot sauce . Won't be nothin in that nose left to pick . 
That's damn funny .


----------

